# Help on campsites gratefully received



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

We have been to France a couple of times but only stayed in one place with the motorhome. This time we are going with our relations (my brother and wife) who are taking their motorhome as well. We are going to make our way to Benque where some friends live. They have given us comprehensive directions which are excellent.
However we do need advice on campsites.

Our general direction is;

Calais to outside Rouen ,Dreux, stay a couple of nights to acclimatise, then onto Chateaudun, Blois, Valencay, Limoges, Souillac, Mountauban, Auch, Lannemezan, and Benque.

Any help with campsites along the way would be really usefull as we have little idea about them. Any ideas would be appreciated but the route will not change.

Thanks in advance

Terry


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

what time of year are you traveling 
chapter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France campsites*

Hi

This site may help

www.campingqualite.com

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Unless you have reasons - Don't limit yourselves to campsites as there are some good Aires along or just off the route you mentioned


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Further to Vic's advice, think of getting "All the Aires in France" from Vicarious Books.

That plus any book of campsites (the CC ones are best I think) and you can't go wrong . . . . 

. . . . except in the peak of the high season when you may have to come off the road by about 4.00pm or risk finding the Aires already overflowing.

Any other time of the year, just turn up - at either Aire or (in our preference) municipal campsite. We very rarely book anything in advance unless there is a specific reason to do so.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Terry;

First thing I'd say is have a look at the mhf campsite map and see if there are any on your route, they are all entered by our members so if you have any further questions about any specific ones that take your fancy theres loads on here that can help.

Another good publication worth taking with you is Caravan Europe Vol 1 from the Caravan club and available to non members, loads of good sites in there all with first hand recommendations and comments.

I'm tempted to advise you to consider aires as well, they will open up many more options for you, I understand that they are not everyones cup of tea but do consider them as well.

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

teljoy said:


> We have been to France a couple of times but only stayed in one place with the motorhome. This time we are going with our relations (my brother and wife) who are taking their motorhome as well. We are going to make our way to Benque where some friends live. They have given us comprehensive directions which are excellent.
> However we do need advice on campsites.
> 
> Our general direction is;
> ...


Hi Terry

Who chose your route?
Why the cross country trek from Dreux to Limoges?
We travel regularly from Calais to southwest of Limoges and we use Dreux, Chartres, Orleans, Vierzon and down the free auto route coming off at Limoges.
That's a comfortable one and a half days travel from Calais although 2 overnights, the first around Calais which allows us to get stocked up with food the first morning in France before the 450 miles to Limoges area.

For suggestions on campsites please tell us what time you arrive in Calais and how far you want to travel each day.
You are coming from Essex. Does this mean you want to travel some distance in France the day you arrive?
You are really spoilt for campsites in France and you don't want to be too rigid in where you want to stop.

Finally, do you or your friend know the route threough Rouen or do you want one?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

As stated get the all the aires book.. The stated routes have loads of aires you will be able to stop in. Take your time through france it is well worth a look. On our trips back and forth to spain we spend up to a month each time in france on the aires. You will meet lots of like minded people with lots of advice on the best things to see and do. We love the aires way of life. It is a pity we do not have such a wonderful system in the UK.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*I knew I could rely on you all*

Thanks everyone for your comments. This is when you find out how good this site really is.

I am putting together a few answers to various questions from some of you and will probably come up with a couple more ?

I'll get back, Thank you all.

Terry


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: I knew I could rely on you all*



teljoy said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments. This is when you find out how good this site really is.
> 
> I am putting together a few answers to various questions from some of you and will probably come up with a couple more ?
> 
> ...


As always, Terry you need to find the right questions for us to come up with the right answers. 

With multiple questions to ask try to split them into seperate relevant threads if possible. It will keep the answers tidier for you.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: I knew I could rely on you all*

Quote:


> Chapter wrote what time of year are you travelling?


We are booked for 3rd June to 19th June inclusive. Short I know for travelling but we are limited as one of our party works and has to be back for the following Monday.

Quote:


> This site may help
> www.campingqualite.com
> 
> Russell


Thanks Russell, have bookmarked the link.



> Unless you have reasons - Don't limit yourselves to campsites as there are some good Aires along or just off the route you mentioned


Vicidoc, Would love to try Aires but both of us drivers are very green (in the not knowledgeable sense) and would not want to be left high and dry late evening with nowhere to go. Still got to try sometime!



> Further to Vic's advice, think of getting "All the Aires in France" from Vicarious Books.
> 
> That plus any book of campsites (the CC ones are best I think) and you can't go wrong . . . .
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave have just ordered the 'Airies in France' . Already have the CC Europe campsites book . Re: Airies see comment above re. green and nervous.



> First thing I'd say is have a look at the mhf campsite map and see if there are any on your route. I'm tempted to advise you to consider aires as well, they will open up many more options for you, I understand that they are not everyones cup of tea but do consider them as well.


Thanks Pete, will check out database.



> Who chose your route?
> Why the cross country trek from Dreux to Limoges?
> We travel regularly from Calais to southwest of Limoges and we use Dreux, Chartres, Orleans, Vierzon and down the free auto route coming off at Limoges.
> That's a comfortable one and a half days travel from Calais although 2 overnights, the first around Calais which allows us to get stocked up with food the first morning in France before the 450 miles to Limoges area.
> ...


Hi Autostratus. A bit of background, at the risk of boring everyone! We are going to see friends who live in Benque. It is they who have given us the route which they use and their relations who visit. It is a detailed step by step guide and includes petrol stations, supermarkets, picnic areas and other advice. I did start with my own guess at a route which included Orleans but they suggested avoiding first time because of traffic and getting lost, I think. But we probably will check it out on the way back. Our route where I have mentioned towns and villages does not necessarily mean we will be going through them perhaps nearby.
We are booked to stay outside Folkestone on the first day 3rd June and catching the 11.50 am train on the 4th June. Plan is to then travel approx 200 miles and stop for a couple of days. Maybe book that first couple of days. After that a leisurely time to Benque in manageable chunks of say 100 miles a day. We were hoping to go past Rouen on the first leg. However any route map is useful.
Thanks



> As stated get the all the aires book.. The stated routes have loads of aires you will be able to stop in. Take your time through france it is well worth a look. On our trips back and forth to spain we spend up to a month each time in france on the aires. You will meet lots of like minded people with lots of advice on the best things to see and do. We love the aires way of life. It is a pity we do not have such a wonderful system in the UK.
> 
> steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


Thanks Steve & Ann, it's just a shame we are limited for time.



> There's a review on Parc Verger, which is near Limoges; they have a website www.parcverger.com. It's open all year, and run by brits; I see they are offering reduced rates until the end of June. May be useful for you.
> 
> Dragonfly


Thanks Dragonfly , have bookmarked the link.



> As always, Terry you need to find the right questions for us to come up with the right answers.
> 
> With multiple questions to ask try to split them into seperate relevant threads if possible. It will keep the answers tidier for you.


Thanks Autostratus
So far I have been lucky having these friends living out there who are giving me some extremely useful information. With that and you lot what more can I ask for!!!

Thanks everyone

Terry and Joy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Try the municipal site at Samatan, not very far from Auch. From memory it has about 20 pitches, borders a small river (where we spotted otters) and a big lake which has a sand "beach" and is swimable (and quite popular with the locals, although we have never seen it crowded) -we have stayed there twice. It is a 5 minute walk from the centre of the town and 2 minutes (max) from the market which is held every Monday morning. It is the biggest duck market in the region and is fab! The details are: 
Municipal de la chaussee
32130 Samatan
Tel: 05 62 62 55 40

I don't think they have a website, but they are worth a phonecall! The municipal swimming pool (very useable) is directly opposite the site too and can be recommended.

If you do go, and can spare a bit of money, try "Au Canard Gourmand" http://www.aucanardgourmand.com/ where the food is fab. We always eat there after going to the market, and the food is unbelievable (although not too cheap), mainly but not exclusively duck, very French, and where you must book weeks in advance to be sure of a table after the market. Well worth the hassle (oh, and they also have a chambres d'hotes too). We love the area, and it is an easy trip to Auch itself if you want, either in the MH or by bus. Also not too far to go to Toulouse on the bus if you want, and the bus stops 2 mins from the campsite. Close to the campsite there is also a good supermarket with an English food section, as there is a boarding school in the area for 11-12 year-old English kids and they and their visiting parents miss their taste of England!

How do I know so much about the town? Our daughter spent a year working in the school and we visited several times and still go back regularly as the area is so nice.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

MrsW said:


> Try the municipal site at Samatan, not very far from Auch. From memory it has about 20 pitches, borders a small river (where we spotted otters) and a big lake which has a sand "beach" and is swimable (and quite popular with the locals, although we have never seen it crowded) -we have stayed there twice. It is a 5 minute walk from the centre of the town and 2 minutes (max) from the market which is held every Monday morning. It is the biggest duck market in the region and is fab! The details are:
> Municipal de la chaussee
> 32130 Samatan
> Tel: 05 62 62 55 40
> ...


Thanks have printed and saved your post.

Terry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You have a PM Terry

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have stayed at many of the campsites listed on the Gites de France web site;

http://www.gites-de-france.com/gites/uk/camping

The sites are generally good, clean and small although they do have some larger ones listed too.

Many of them can be contacted in advance *IF* you want to book in advance but except in very high season and near the coasts, there always seems to be lots of available space if you just turn up. We have even moved from a poor site (not Gite de France) virtually on St Tropez beach to another much better site 3 miles away during late July, so there is space available if you seek it out by asking.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Penquin said:


> We have stayed at many of the campsites listed on the Gites de France web site;
> 
> http://www.gites-de-france.com/gites/uk/camping
> 
> ...


Thanks Penquin,

Got it bookmarked

Terry


----------

